# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Tmall Genie, smart speaker, Alibaba Group, Hangzhou, Zhejiang, China

## Airicist

Developer - Alibaba Group

bot.tmall.com

The Tmall Genie features the AliGenie voice assistant.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alibaba made an Echo competitor called the Tmall Genie"

by Chaim Gartenberg
July 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Tmall Genie hits the road

Published on Sep 22, 2018




> China's top-selling smart speaker is now available for the car, as well as the home.


"Alibaba unveils mobility partnerships with Bosch, Volvo, Ford"

by Adam Najberg
September 20, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Alibaba's Smart Speaker: Tmall Genie Review

Published on Dec 21, 2018




> I take a look at the Tmall Genie smart speaker from Alibaba here in Shenzhen, China. It's ¥89 and gets you access to the Tmall and Taobao stores through voice control and also comes with a free smart lightbulb. The big question is, can it understand my Chinese......?

----------


## Airicist

Talking make-up mirrors? Alibaba debuts new Tmall Genies

Published on Apr 25, 2019




> Alibaba A.I. Labs has added three new smart speakers to its product line.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alibaba opens its conversational AI tech, expanding its use beyond smart speakers"

by Song Jingli 
October 23, 2020

----------

